# Geplante Entfernung von kostenpflichtigen Waffen in CS:GO



## Oronzo (29. Oktober 2015)

*Hey,

ich schätze mal einige unter euch haben auch schon davon gehört, dass es in CS:GO aufgrund einer Sammelklage gegen Valve, in der es um die Abzocke der Nutzer wegen zu hohen Trade Gebühren geht wahrscheinlich gegen Ende 2015 (falls die Klage so durch kommt) keine kostenpflichtigen Waffen mehr geben wird und daher auf einmal alle Waffen die man hat nichts mehr wert sein werden.
Ich habe selbst letztens die Shadow Daggers für rund 200€ gezogen und bin daher ziemlich schockiert gewesen. **

Daher wollte ich mal frage was ihr davon haltet und was ihr nun mit euren Waffen anstellt.

MfG Oronzo*


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2015)

Hast du da nen Link?

Wenn es keine kostenpflichtige Waffen mehr "geben wird", heißt das aber ja nicht, dass die schon vorhanden "gelöscht" werden. Oder wurde das so gesagt?

Wurden die Waffen denn vom Publisher verkauft, oder handelt es sich um rein privat organisierte Verkäufe, z.B. dass man bei eBay was anbietet und sich dann nach dem Kauf im Spiel trifft, um die Waffe "virtuell" zu übergeben? In letzterem kann ja der Publisher nichts dafür, wenn die Leute so "verrückt" sind, dass sie da sogar viel Geld für einzelne Items oder Account zahlen. Wenn zB jemand von einer Person nen Account für WoW auf Level 72 hochgelevelt für 150€ kauft und 2 Wochen später WoW die Server zu macht, ist das halt Pech für den Käufer.


----------



## Gast20180705 (29. Oktober 2015)

200€ für ne Waffenskin?

Das sind ja mal First World Problems vom feinsten. Ich wünsche der Klage durchschlagenden Erfolg.


----------



## NewReasonz (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde das auch nicht so geil, da ich in Skins im Wert von ca. ~100€ im Inventar habe. Wenn die scheiß Klage durchkommt wäre das echt beschissen.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Oktober 2015)

Skins und Ingamegegenstände für 200 Euro und mehr?? Im Ernst: Sowas ist einfach nur Abzocke. Wieso kauft man sich sowas überhaupt? Und da beschweren sich die Leute, dass 5 Autos + Strecke für ca. 6 Euro in Project Cars Abzocke wären.


----------



## Loosa (29. Oktober 2015)

Wollen sie die Waffen denn ganz entfernen oder würden es plötzlich alle Spieler kostenlos bekommen?
Oder vielleicht wird es erspielbar gemacht; mit seeeehr geringer Dropchance? Dann hätten sie ja immer noch einen gewissen Wert.


----------



## Wynn (29. Oktober 2015)

Finde nix dazu via Google das kostenplichtige Waffen entfernt werden.

Nur das Waffenskins die User traden und auf dem Markt verkaufen öfters entfernt wurden weil gegen Urheberrecht verstoßen des öfteren

Valve entfernt Waffen-Skin aus CS:GO wegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen – Steamgamer


----------



## BiJay (29. Oktober 2015)

Was soll dieser Thread genau sein? Ich finde nichts im Internet zu der Klage und nur zwei Leute, Threadersteller Oronzo und NewReasonz, scheinen davon was mitbekommen zu haben. Beide haben sich erst heute auf dieser Seite registriert. Wollt ihr hier Leute ihre Skins abzocken oder was ist genau die Intention für diese Lüge? Betrüger brauchen wir hier wirklich nicht.


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2015)

Oronzo schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst letztens die Shadow Daggers für rund 200€ gezogen und bin daher ziemlich schockiert gewesen.
> 
> Daher wollte ich mal frage was ihr davon haltet und was ihr nun mit euren Waffen anstellt.


200 Euro? Für das Aussehen von Dolchen? in CS? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kauf mir ja nicht mal 20 Euro Mounts in WoW, weil ich das viel zu teuer finde ...


----------



## Loosa (29. Oktober 2015)

Oh, es geht um selbst erstellte und zwischen Usern gehandelte Skins? Ohne sonstige extra Funktionen? Ich dachte vielleicht irgendwelche besonderen Wummen wie für Battlefield Heroes, oder so.

Steile Preispolitik. Wenn man für ein bisschen Texturmalerei so gut verdienen kann mach ich auch mit.


----------



## Oronzo (29. Oktober 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> 200 Euro? Für das Aussehen von Dolchen? in CS?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, 2,19€ um ne Kiste auf zu machen und da war nen 200€ Knife drin. So funktioniert CS:GO nunmal, gibt Waffen bis 10.000€.


----------



## Batze (29. Oktober 2015)

Und was hat das jetzt mit Trade Gebühren zu tun? Wie viel kassiert Valve denn da mit wenn unter den Spielern gehandelt wird?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2015)

Oronzo schrieb:


> Nein, 2,19€ um ne Kiste auf zu machen und da war nen 200€ Knife drin. So funktioniert CS:GO nunmal, gibt Waffen bis 10.000€.


 Wie jetzt? Waffen, die 10.000€ "Ingame-Euros" wert sind, und ein 100 Ingame-Euros entsprechen einem echten Euro, sind oder sind es Waffen, die tatsächlich auch einzeln zu kaufen wären und dann 10.000€ kosten? ^^  UND es gibt auch Leute, die das dann zahlen?

und sind die laut Publisher dann so viel wert, oder sind das "Mondpreise", die einzelne User im "Auktionshaus" verlangen?


----------



## BiJay (29. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Waffen, die 10.000€ "Ingame-Euros" wert sind, und ein 100 Ingame-Euros entsprechen einem echten Euro, sind oder sind es Waffen, die tatsächlich auch einzeln zu kaufen wären und dann 10.000€ kosten? ^^  UND es gibt auch Leute, die das dann zahlen?
> 
> und sind die laut Publisher dann so viel wert, oder sind das "Mondpreise", die einzelne User im "Auktionshaus" verlangen?


Stell dich doch nicht dümmer an als du bist, guck einfach bei Steam im Markt selbst nach den Preisen von Waffen.


----------



## Loosa (29. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und sind die laut Publisher dann so viel wert, oder sind das "Mondpreise", die einzelne User im "Auktionshaus" verlangen?



So wie sich das anhört sind es Waffen die so dermaßen selten in den Kisten zu finden sind, dass manche bereit sind sie einem anderen Spieler für das Geld abzukaufen. Wenn der Trade zwischen den Spielern unterbunden wird, dann sind sie natürlich nur noch so viele €2,19 wert wie einer selbst an Kisten kauft... um vielleicht eine zu finden, oder nicht.
Das macht sie nicht wertlos, aber ohne Handel halt unverkäuflich.

Naja, meins wäre das nicht, aber vor 15 Jahren haben Leuts auch schon $10.000 für einen Jedi bezahlt.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Stell dich doch nicht dümmer an als du bist, guck einfach bei Steam im Markt selbst nach den Preisen von Waffen.


Nö, wieso soll ich da extra recherchieren, ob da wirklich für tausende Euros auch Items wirklich verkauft wurden, wenn es mir einer auch einfach hier posten kann?

*edit* hab mal spaßeshalber auf dem Community-Markt nach CS:GO gesucht und bin die ersten 4-5 Seiten durchgegangen (maximal 5€-Items), und wenn ich da die noch nicht verkauften ordne, ist das teuerste ca 350€ wert. Aber glaubst du allen ernstes, dass ich da jetzt seitenweise die x-Tausend Items durchgehe, nur um zu schauen, ob da auch welche für 10.000€ dabei sind, wenn das auch ein Kenner einfach mal posten könnte, dass es stimmt oder auch nicht stimmt? ^^


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Oktober 2015)

Müsste mir einfallen, dreistellige Geldsummen und höher für Waffenskins auszugeben  nichtmal nen 10er ist mir das wert.


----------



## Oronzo (29. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nö, wieso soll ich da extra recherchieren, ob da wirklich für tausende Euros auch Items wirklich verkauft wurden, wenn es mir einer auch einfach hier posten kann?
> 
> *edit* hab mal spaßeshalber auf dem Community-Markt nach CS:GO gesucht und bin die ersten 4-5 Seiten durchgegangen (maximal 5€-Items), und wenn ich da die noch nicht verkauften ordne, ist das teuerste ca 350€ wert. Aber glaubst du allen ernstes, dass ich da jetzt seitenweise die x-Tausend Items durchgehe, nur um zu schauen, ob da auch welche für 10.000€ dabei sind, wenn das auch ein Kenner einfach mal posten könnte, dass es stimmt oder auch nicht stimmt? ^^



Im Steam Markt kann man höchstens bis 400 Euro verkaufen. Man muss das System verstanden haben. Um so seltener eine Waffe um so teurer. Das sind vollkommen erfundene Preise da die Community die Preise durch die Nachfrage selbst bestimmt. Es geht nicht darum die Waffen zu haben, sondern darum die Waffen zu handeln und zu verkaufen. Wenn jemand nen 400€ Knife gezogen hat und kein reicher Schnösel ist dann tradet er seine Waffe hoch oder verkauft sie.
Und zu deinem höchstens 5€ die verkauft wurden, einfach nach CS:GO filtern und nach Preis sortieren, da findest du genügend Waffen bis knapp unter 400 die auch verkauft wurden  Alle Waffen über 400€ werden nicht im Markt sondern auf Seiten wie CS:GO Lounge gehandelt, gewettet und verkauft.
Früher konnte man sich auch für 20€ Bitcoins kaufen und wäre damit jetzt Millionär, das ist alles das gleiche (virtuelle Gegenstände / Währung).

EDIT: Das ist nen bisschen wie die Börse, da geht's auch nur um Papiere die hin und her geschoben werden und wo sich die Preise jeden tag ändern, obwohl es im Prinzip nur ums Geld geht!


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2015)

Oronzo schrieb:


> Im Steam Markt kann man höchstens bis 400 Euro verkaufen. Man muss das System verstanden haben. Um so seltener eine Waffe um so teurer. Das sind vollkommen erfundene Preise da die Community die Preise durch die Nachfrage selbst bestimmt. Es geht nicht darum die Waffen zu haben, sondern darum die Waffen zu handeln und zu verkaufen. Wenn jemand nen 400€ Knife gezogen hat und kein reicher Schnösel ist dann tradet er seine Waffe hoch oder verkauft sie.
> Und zu deinem höchstens 5€ die verkauft wurden, einfach nach CS:GO filtern und nach Preis sortieren, da findest du genügend Waffen bis knapp unter 400 die auch verkauft wurden


 bei den verkauften Items hab ich keine Sortierfunktion gefunden, nur bei den Angeboten - DA gibt es welche bis ca 350€, aber das können ja auch pure Mondpreise sein  



> EDIT: Das ist nen bisschen wie die Börse, da geht's auch nur um Papiere die hin und her geschoben werden und wo sich die Preise jeden tag ändern, obwohl es im Prinzip nur ums Geld geht!


 Ja, das ist mir klar - die Frage ist da jetzt nur, ob der Publisher die Preise macht und auch selber verkauft oder nicht. Wenn nicht, dann wäre es schlichtweg Pech, wenn das Spiel so umgestellt wird, dass die Items weg sind oder plötzlich so häufig sind, dass sie kaum mehr was Wert sind. Wie gesagt: wenn zb bei einem Rollenspiel ein Account teuer verkauft wird oder einen theoretischen Wert von zB 300€ hat, weil man das bekommen würde, wenn man den Account verkauft, dann isses auch Pech, wenn das Spiel einfach eingestellt wird und die Accounts dann völlig wertlos sind. Da kann man dann aber nicht hingehen und sauer auf den Publisher sein, weil der quasi 300€ Schaden verursacht haben soll.

Kritisch wäre es nur, wenn der Publisher selber auch Items für reale zB 300€ verkauft und 2 Wochen später dann beschließt, dass diese Items einfach weg sind. Ansonsten aber: da kann man nix machen.


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Waffen, die 10.000€ "Ingame-Euros" wert sind, und ein 100 Ingame-Euros entsprechen einem echten Euro, sind oder sind es Waffen, die tatsächlich auch einzeln zu kaufen wären und dann 10.000€ kosten? ^^  UND es gibt auch Leute, die das dann zahlen?
> 
> und sind die laut Publisher dann so viel wert, oder sind das "Mondpreise", die einzelne User im "Auktionshaus" verlangen?


Im Steam Market gilt RealLife™ Währung - das wären dann 100 bzw 10.000 Euro von deinem Bankkonto.

Für 2,19 Euro kann man Kisten aufmachen, die man während einer Partie bekommt und da können dann Items drin sein, die den entsprechenden Marktwert haben.


----------



## Loosa (29. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ansonsten aber: da kann man nix machen.



Deswegen sind Spiele, speziell online, eine ganz schlechte Wertanlage. Siehe Jedi. Manche haben $10k bezahlt, manche sich damit ihr Studium finanziert. Bis ein Patch kam und jeder Jedi werden konnte.
Ist in MMOs ja oft so. Für ein komplettes Rüstungsset in HdrO hab ich über ein Jahr wöchentlich geraidet (hatte beim Würfeln nur Pech und bekam manches sogar geschenkt). Einen Tag vor dem Update haben meine Kumpels mich nur deshalb nochmal durchgezogen damit ich die fehlenden Teile endlich bekomme. Am nächsten Tag wurden sie wertlos. Das Gefühl war trotzdem super, aber es steckte auch keine Kohle drin.

Wenn das nichtmal über den offiziellen Marketplace gehandelt wurde wo der Publisher seinen Teil verdient, sondern auf einem Schwarz- oder zumindest Graumarkt, wundert es mich fast, dass der nicht selbst die Reissleine zog.

Für die Betroffenen verständlicherweise so richtig ärgerlich. Wie sicher ist es denn, dass aus wirklich verboten wird? Aber bei so schnelllebigen Sachen wie Computerspielen muss jedem, der mit solchen Summen handelt, klar sein, dass der Wertverlust von heute auf morgen 100% sein kann.


----------



## BiJay (29. Oktober 2015)

Also falls einige es noch nicht verstanden haben: Die erwähnte Klage existiert gar nicht!


----------

